
Ask HN: Giving away currencycare.com - Jeremy1026
I picked this domain up from another HN member last year with the intention of doing something with it, but ended up, not. When he transferred it to me he asked that if I don&#x27;t use it to put it back into the HN community. So I am doing that. It expires in 5 days, so its now or never.<p>If you&#x27;re interested, shoot me a reply or an email ( j &lt;dot&gt; curcio &lt;at&gt; me &lt;dot&gt; com ).
======
opendomain
I would love to help

I am the founder of OpenDomain - we are "Open source for domains". I sent an
email

Please contact me HN AT OpenDomain DOT org

